# VW logo zip-up hoodie ?



## joelx3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Im lookingto buy a VW logo zip-up hoodie, I looked on ebay, and cant find anything.
Help is appreciated, so please LMK


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (joelx3)*

try the vw dealership...


----------



## FullTmeDad (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (joelx3)*

If you are still lookiing. VW has a washed hooded fleece hoodie for $50. plus shipping.
FTD


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

what about a VW tech jacket. like the ones the service guys wear?


----------



## joelx3 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*

where can i get one / what do they look like?


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

lol thats what im asking about


----------



## Black00vr63 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*

BAM!
http://www.automotiveworkwear....=DEAL


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

F.T.W! THANKS!


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (joelx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelx3* »_Im lookingto buy a VW logo zip-up hoodie, I looked on ebay, and cant find anything.
Help is appreciated, so please LMK

BAM!








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0Gear


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (klee)*

screw buying one! im making my own








Photoshop + transfer sheets + hoodie = i get to have some fun ^_^


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_screw buying one! im making my own








Photoshop + transfer sheets + hoodie = i get to have some fun ^_^

Word. I've been planning on making my own, too .. A little differently, though.
1. Hoodie 
2. Big VW stencil
3. bleach in a spray bottle...!!!
Bleaching designs in my clothes is kinda my thing. Good luck with yours though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (ChiNoah)*

i am thinking about getting a bunch of black zip up hoodies screen printed for some friends of mine and perhaps selling some on here
















they'll be similar to that but probably with a better looking font. I can do it with a gti, golf, bora, cabrio, and rabbit blueprints








$15 + s&h if you're interested. i just wont have them for a couple of weeks 
lemme know
i realize i talked about makin my own but i have a friend who got a job at an embroidery shop that does screen printing haha


_Modified by OrangesAnonymous at 3:57 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## TheJettaGuy86 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (klee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klee* »_
BAM!








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...0Gear 

I know someone who has that, THE ZIPPER GOES ALL THE WAY UP


----------



## Tularem (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: VW logo zip-up hoodie ? (TheJettaGuy86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheJettaGuy86* »_
I know someone who has that, THE ZIPPER GOES ALL THE WAY UP









haha


----------

